# Vintage banana seats are all splitting?



## creebobby (Feb 13, 2019)

I remember 20 years ago most vintage banana seats were fine. Now so many have split and are cracking.
I was at a hot rod show recently - I sat down on a barn fresh midget Stingray and the seat split in two spots. Seemed fine before I sat on it.
Are we getting to a point where none of the vintage vinyl banana seats are safe to sit on without risking a split?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GenuineRides (Feb 14, 2019)

Ozone which is present at all times in natural air will deteriorate rubber containing products over time.  Sunlight doesn't help either.  Ozone is even more prevalent from the rotation of electric motors, so storing these close to your fan in your furnace is not ideal.

I'm a diver and was told to never store any diving equipment in my basement next to electric motors.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Feb 14, 2019)

creebobby said:


> I remember 20 years ago most vintage banana seats were fine. Now so many have split and are cracking.
> I was at a hot rod show recently - I sat down on a barn fresh midget Stingray and the seat split in two spots. Seemed fine before I sat on it.
> Are we getting to a point where none of the vintage vinyl banana seats are safe to sit on without risking a split?
> 
> ...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 14, 2019)

well.. they are 20 years older than they were 20 years ago.... and they were already old 20 years ago.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Feb 14, 2019)

See Koolest stuff to restore your seats


----------

